# best fluro tube for a turle???and hadleing questions??



## tankbuster82 (Jan 21, 2008)

*lighting*
ok i have a 4ft fluro light for me tank that i am getting turtles in as soon as my lisence come lol ( should be 2moro  but latest thursday :cry and i have read the care sheets but none say what brand or type of bulb is best, or if it needs to be used in conjunction with a basking lamp.
so my question to all u turtle lovers what type of fluro is best and if u still need a basking lamp. 
As i realy want to do everything i can to keep my turtles heathy and very happy . but i dont no how i will fit a basking lamp on my tank with the fluro so i am hoping to get a tube that does it all.
*handling*
ok i havnt yet desided on a size i want to get but i am goting for the smaller ones but want to be able to take them for a walk out side and pick them up from time to time so they become acustom (dont no if thats right way to use that word just herd it on the simpson lol) to it so they are play full and stuff.. so what is the min size u can handle? and how long is it safe to handle? and what is the best way to handle them?

thanks alot for reading my paragraths with lots of junk in it lol my only excuse is i am very excited


----------



## firedragon (Jan 21, 2008)

*Lighting* Exoterra Repti Glo 5.0 you can find globes that give uv anh heat but i dont know much about them

*Handeling* Ours were about 3-4 weeks old when we got them so still small.. We gave it about 1 week before handeling every few days (They were taken and fed in seperate bucket, tank water lasts a bit longer then) to every day (not feeding every day though). One always waved its legs around when picked up (still does) the other just sits there (still does) we've had them a year now and they're still very much the same. Some times i put a towel on the floor and get them out, they run lots. Dont know if they will ever be "playful" but i have heard off some ppl their turtles like pats under the chin kinda like a cat, havent seen any of that from our though...


----------



## tankbuster82 (Jan 21, 2008)

alsome thanks alot. can replile globes go in normal lamps? as that would be easyer then trying to hang one of somthing


----------



## firedragon (Jan 21, 2008)

Depends on the wattage the lamp can handle some lamps only take a 20 watt globe and a higher wattage globes wont go down too well (learnt that the hard way) from what i've seen on the site most uv/heat globes are 100wt or 160wt there may be others but i haven't seen them. I am unsure of this but i have been told a bulb that gives of more than 5.0 uv is not good for turtles so i have not used anything above this, others may know better if i have been given wrong info.. Bunnings has flood light fittings (they are screw in not bayonet) if you want a globe style light instead of a tube. We use the uv tube for uv and a seperate normal 75 watt globe for a heat basking spot, 100 watt was getting too hot.


----------



## Eastern Snake Neck (Jan 22, 2008)

*UV Lighting
*
You can buy various UV emitting lights, but there are a couple of things to be aware of:

1. They emit UV for 3-6 months only. After that, they continue to work as a light only.

2. The UV emitted by these globes is too weak to pass through glass, plastic or water. So, your turtle needs to be basking directly under the light to get any benefit from it.

There is no substitute for actual sunlight. Keeping your turtles outdoors, or at least giving them regular time outdoors is essential for their health. Do not think that purchasing a UV light will eliminate the need for sunlight.


*Basking Light
*
This can be a simple flexible neck, clamp on desk lamp (they cost about $10-12). A normal incandescent lamp positioned above the basking area will produce heat. Make sure the turtles cannot reach it, as it will burn them.


*Handling*

Do not pick them up from the sides. Support them from below.

Regards,
Michael.


----------



## firedragon (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes also what eastern snake neck added, my bad for leaving it out.


----------



## lan_2_3q (Jan 22, 2008)

whilst obviously you wanna keep them in as best health as they could be. I wouldn't stress or rush things about it...they will be very happy in their new home im sure =]
just get the basics settled, put them in and then gradually spoil them lol
enjoy


----------



## Miss_Croft (Jan 22, 2008)

*Lighting and handling*

*Lighting*
I would suggest a Mercury Vapor self ballasting (I think that is the word) light is best for Turtles. Reason is for them to absorb UVB and synthesis Vitamin D – Turtles require Heat, UVB and UVA. Also Mercury Vapor lights do not reduce UVB/UVA like florescent tubes. 
​ *Handling* 
You will find many views from people saying as little as possible to often. I am in the latter camp and have seen Turtles that follow their owner around the back yard/house. They love to have their shell, top of head and neck rubbed. 

NEVER drill a hole in your Turtle’s shell – This hurts the Turtle and can introduce shell rot. ​


----------



## tankbuster82 (Jan 22, 2008)

realy i cant drill a hole in my new pets BUGGER..... lol thanks everyone for your help and advice just got my new babys they are alittle bigger then a 50cent peice about 6weeks old.


----------

